# My computer keeps freezing.. what can i do?



## matt_capanna (Jul 25, 2007)

my computer keeps freezing. im just running tasks and it just stops. no response, but the screen stays on, and i hav to reset it. what can i do?

i recently installed more RAM but it was freezing before this

please write back when possible.. any help is great! thanks

matt


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

hi matt_capanna and welcome to TSF ! :wave:

Could be hardware or software, we can't really say while we have no error message. Post your system specs so that we can help you better (see the link in my sig).

Run the event viewer : start => run => eventvwr.msc. Check in the different sections (system, application, security) whether there are errors or warnings corresponding to the times of the freezes.

Go to the device manager : start => run => devmgmt.msc. Check "show hidden devices" in the view menu and check that there are no warning signs in your devices list.

Have you tried restarting in safe mode to see if the problem also happens there ? Press the F8 key during startup (F5 on Asus motherboards) and choose safe mode there.

Here are some general hardware tests that you can do on your own not having to wait for us to answer, but do tell us about any error message you should see.

- Test your memory : 

Download and burn memtest86+ bootable iso. You'll need to use a burning software that's able to burn CD's from .iso files (most softwares can do that but the one integrated in Windows XP can't).

Boot the computer on the CD : search for a message telling you which key to press to enter setup or refer to this site to know how to enter the bios at startup and set the boot priority to CD-rom first.

Leave memtest run at least 3 full passes on your memory or leave it running overnight. It's recommended that you double-check those results with those from windiag as it runs different tests. Leave it running for 2-3 hours. Report if it finds any error.

If possible, it's advised that your run those tests on each ram stick individually (which means removing the other ram sticks when you're testing one).

- Test your temps and voltages : 

Download and run sensorsview pro (latest version here) and report what your cpu & gpu temps, fan speeds and 3.3, 5 and 12V voltages are.

Also open your case and check that there's no dust cloging the fans. If there's much dust then go buy a can of compressed air at your local computer retailer and clean it.

- Check your hard drive for error : 

Find out what the drive model is (the model ID will be under "disk drives" in the device manager, you can then google with it to find the corresponding manufacturer) then run the drive manufacturer's diagnostics utility on it. Report any error the long/extended test should find, and repair any bad clusters it could have found.

If the test from the manufacturer's diagnostics utility says your drive is clean next step is to run checkdisk on it. Go to start => run and type chkdsk c: /F /R (provided the volume letter for your system drive is c). Answer no when it asks to unmount the volume then yes to schedule the scan at next restart.

Once the chkdsk is complete, you can defrag your drive : start => all programs => accessories => system tools => disk defragmenter. While you're at it, check that you have more than 10%/5GB (whichever is the smallest) free on your system drive.


This all should tell us whether it's hardware related. Tell us how it goes. If nothing comes out we'll check your running processes and services.


----------



## matt_capanna (Jul 25, 2007)

ok well it was pretty clean when i opened it last week so i dont think its dust on the fans! and u were saying to check my memory? i done windows memory diagnostic tool and let it run overnight for around 7 passes, it reported no errors. should i use the other one aswell or will this be ok?

i am downloading the stuff u said and i will post my system specs ASAP! thanks a lot for ur help means a lot :grin::grin::grin:

ok here are my specs...

Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer: 7.0.5730.11
Memory (RAM): 1248 MB
CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2400+
CPU Speed: 2012.0 MHz
Sound card: Vinyl AC'97 Audio (WAVE)
Display Adapters: S3 Graphics ProSavageDDR | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Screen Resolution: 1024 X 768 - 16 bit
: 
Network Adapters: NETGEAR WG111T 108Mbps Wireless USB2.0 Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives: D: MATSHITACD-RW CW-8572 | E: SCSIVAX DVD/CD-ROM | J: SONY DVD RW DW-G120A
: 
COM Ports: COM3 | COM1
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 3 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 73.0GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 40.0GB
USB Controllers: 4 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): Not Detected
: 
Manufacturer: Phoenix Technologies, LTD
Product Make: KM266-8235
: 
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: ATAT COMPATIBLE 032003 VT8375 42302e31
Time Zone: GMT Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD MS-6390
Modem: CNXT V9x PCI Modem


CPU temp is:58*C/137*F
i couldnt find the gpu temp??!
cpu fan speed is: 2861rpm
sys is: 5274rpm

3.3V is 3.33V
5V is 4.92V
and 12V is 12.60V


----------



## thesilverlink (Jul 25, 2007)

try to clean ure windows registry. 

U can use regcleaner for this (free and fast).

U can also clean up ure hdd and defrag it.

It might be the problem with the bad sectors on the hard drive also.

I dont think its a hardware issue


----------



## matt_capanna (Jul 25, 2007)

thesilverlink said:


> try to clean ure windows registry.
> 
> U can use regcleaner for this (free and fast).
> 
> ...


i defragmented it a few days ago but it didnt help much! and as for the bad sectors, i told it to do the check and it got to phase two and said windows couldnt complete the disk check, and when i do the check for system errors it says it cant do it so i tell it to perform it wen i restart but it never does!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

to check the h/drive d/load the makers dos diognostic utility put it on disk and then boot from the disk
what brand and wattage is the power supply and how many amps on the 12v+ line


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

@ thesilverlink : Stay away from registry cleaners, those things usually create more problem than they solve.

Do as dai said : provide us with your PSU's specs, brand and wattage. You'll find them on the side of the Power supply block.

According to this value your 12V line is out of specs.


matt_capanna said:


> and 12V is 12.60V


Is this what you got from everest ? Enter the bios by repeatedly pressing the del key during startup and go to the hardware monitor screen. Tell us what your voltages are there.

To repair bad clusters on your disk you'll have to use the disk's manufacturer's diagnostics utility. Check my first post to know how to find out what brand is your HDD or check the sticker that's on the drive itself.


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

matt_capanna said:


> CPU temp is:58*C/137*F


Don't know how I skipped this one. That's too high, shouldn't be higher than 40°C when the computer is idle. As I said in my previous post recheck the temps and voltages in the BIOS and tell us about the values there.

Clean the dust in your case and check that the CPU heatsink is correcly seated while the power cable is unplugged and having dicharged yourself by touching a metal part of the case beforehand. It shouldn't move at all. Check that all fans spin when the computer is on.


----------

